# Yay!



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Some ones for the chop?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

whys that then?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Come on Jae whats happening?
Did I miss some announcement then or what?
Is the family getting bigger?
Good idea if you ask me


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Just an idea, as it seems that we have owners of various marques under the VAG Group, so why not make 'em feel welcome 

Cheers

Jae


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So lets add RS to the A3/S3 section


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

yoh !

so does my old mk 2 GT count on this forum ?

cause it's feeling left out of forum land... ?


----------

